# HS Wrestler chooses to forfeit rather than hurt a girl.



## SwordKing (Feb 17, 2011)

> Thu Feb 17 01:03pm EST
> 
> For first time, Iowa girl wins a state wrestling match ... by forfeit
> By Cameron Smith
> ...



Here's what I see: This young man, feeling violence against women is wrong, chooses to take a loss rather compromise his morals. I think that's rather admirable.

Any other opinions?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

SEXIST PUNK.


----------



## OmegaChidori (Feb 17, 2011)

....pussy.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol..look at the little bitch. He's afraid he's gonna get put in an inescapable submission hold by a girl and tap out in front of his buddies.


----------



## lucky (Feb 17, 2011)

Admirable morals?  yes.  Good move?  No.

Context is way different.  It's not like he's angry and doesn't wanna hit a girl.  Those morals are good and all but it depends on the situation and he has to adapt.  This is a girl who knows what she's getting into, has practiced for it and is doing it.  


So i'll just put it out there and say that he just forfeited cuz he doesn't wanna lose to a girl.


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 17, 2011)

SwordKing said:


> Here's what I see: This young man, feeling violence against women is wrong, chooses to take a loss rather compromise his morals. I think that's rather admirable.
> 
> Any other opinions?



I think it's rather stupid and not admirable whatsoever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

I knew a girl that wrestled in highschool. She lost quite a few matches. Actually, I can't remember any she won.


----------



## hehey (Feb 17, 2011)

I dont understand how they could have co-ed wrestling, could they not afford to have girls wresting and boys wrestling?


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2011)

lucky said:


> Admirable morals?  yes.  Good move?  No.
> 
> Context is way different.  It's not like he's angry and doesn't wanna hit a girl.  Those morals are good and all but it depends on the situation and he has to adapt.  This is a girl who knows what she's getting into, has practiced for it and is doing it.
> 
> ...



Morals? What morals? Being a chauvinist mouth breather from 1950? Fuck this clown and fuck you.


----------



## the box (Feb 17, 2011)

i wrestled boys in high school who did that. what a bum bama


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

He should have gone out there and taken care of business. I can understand him not wanting to hit a girl but I wouldn't pick up a L over something so ridiculous, if she got hurt it would essentially be her fault.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 17, 2011)

Wrestling girls is lose-lose. If you win people bitch on you for beating up a girl and nobody will take the victory seriously. If you lose, then your life is basically over.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 17, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> Wrestling girls is lose-lose. If you win people bitch on you for beating up a girl and nobody will take the victory seriously. If you lose, then your life is basically over.



If a woman puts herself in front of me as a warrior, I will respond in kind and treat her with the equality she seeks as a human. Even if it breaks her bones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

hehey said:


> I dont understand how they could have co-ed wrestling, could they not afford to have girls wresting and boys wrestling?


 There are so few girls in the sport that having an all-girl league is kind of unrealistic. It'd be, like, 3 girls in a state championship. Out of every other school my school went up against in the state of Colorado, I don't recall a single other female.


Megaharrison said:


> Wrestling girls is lose-lose. If you win people bitch on you for beating up a girl and nobody will take the victory seriously. If you lose, then your life is basically over.


 True, but putting the hurt on a girl and having it sanctioned... man, who could pass that up? And you can say you did it in the interest of "equality and fairness".  Beat her ass good.


----------



## Kishimoto (Feb 17, 2011)

hehey said:


> I dont understand how they could have co-ed wrestling, could they not afford to have girls wresting and boys wrestling?



Only two girls signed up for wrestling. Would be a bit lame to have a competition with two people. 
He shouldn't have forfeited. This was a competition that she entered fully aware of what was going on. If it was girl on girl she would be in a situation where things were violent, wouldn't be any different.
He knew she was going to kick his ass is all.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2011)

That's his prerogative if he wants to quit.


----------



## OmegaChidori (Feb 17, 2011)

He could've used the opportunity for some cheap feels. Dumbass.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 17, 2011)

If she couldn't take it she wouldn't have made it that far.  He should have just had his match and let whatever happened happen.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 17, 2011)

I think it's nice he stuck to his morals and decided against wrestling a girl.


----------



## Mexicano27 (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm sort of interested about how the girl feels about being given a win without having to do anything.


----------



## stream (Feb 17, 2011)

I believe some girls would be offended. If a girl does wrestling, she has to expect and accept the pain. Possibly, she wants to prove that girls can wrestle, and are not just pretty flowers.

When a guy forfeits in front of a girl with these motivations, because he does not want to hurt her, she is going to be pissed off. "Take me seriously, dammit!"

Well, as long as she can fight in other matches, she can still prove whatever she wants. Still, it feels a little bit patronizing, like he pat her on the head or something.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 17, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I'm sort of interested about how the girl feels about being given a win without having to do anything.



Yeah, not the way I would want to win, especially considering she is breaking new ground as a girl.  I have little doubt some people will use the fact that "some of her opponents forfeited because she was a girl" to try to delegitimize her accomplishments.


----------



## lucky (Feb 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Morals? What morals? Being a chauvinist mouth breather from 1950? Fuck this clown and fuck you.



lol it's not about being chauvinist/sexist. men and women aren't completely equal, brah.  Men and women are only *fundamentally equal*, as in are afforded the same opportunities, should be treated with the same level of respecet, yadda yadda yadda.

but we're NOT equals.  For one, men are physically stronger.  Lets even take sex out of this-- Lets say i'm on a bus and a 70 year old man comes on.  I'm giving up my seat to him. He's still my equal, but he's old and tired, so i'm giving it up!  Am i looking down on him?  Do i htink myself better than he is?  No!

I can walk through the park in a bad neighborhood at night in relative safety.  Can a woman?  *No!*  There're boxes to be carried, and someone has to choose between me and a woman.  They gonna pick her?  *No!*  If a man and a woman get sick, who gets better first? Women because of their stronger immune systems!  

So how the hell are we completely equal?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2011)

Mexicano27 said:


> I'm sort of interested about how the girl feels about being given a win without having to do anything.


 SWEET!


----------



## Punpun (Feb 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> I have little doubt some people will use the fact that "some of her opponents forfeited because she was a girl" to try to delegitimize her accomplishments.



Well she accomplished nothing as of now..


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> If a woman puts herself in front of me as a warrior, I will respond in kind and treat her with the equality she seeks as a human. Even if it breaks her bones.


You had me till the "break her bones" part.

Not that serious.


Mist Puppet said:


> That's his prerogative if he wants to quit.


This is what it all comes down to.



Tsukiyomi said:


> If she couldn't take it she wouldn't have made it that far.  He should have just had his match and let whatever happened happen.


This too is true.



Glenn Beck said:


> I think it's nice he stuck to his morals and decided against wrestling a girl.


I agree. 

I would've fought her in the ring. I mean, he's not trying to really harm her, it's just for sport. But that's him, and you've got to respect that much.


----------



## |)/-\\/\/|\| (Feb 17, 2011)

He's afraid of loosing to a girl.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Well she accomplished nothing as of now..



She's still the first girl to ever qualify for the state tournament.  Even if she were to go on to win I'm sure someone will use this to try to tear her down saying she only won because the boys were afraid to hurt her.


----------



## GrimaH (Feb 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Well she accomplished nothing as of now..



'Cause she wasn't given the chance to.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 17, 2011)

Tsukiyomi said:


> She's still the first girl to ever qualify for the state tournament.  Even if she were to go on to win I'm sure someone will use this to try to tear her down saying she only won because the boys were afraid to hurt her.



She can't really be torn down so far in this tourney causse she didn't fight yet.. 

You sure there was qualification ? 'Cause I find strange that in the whole state there won't be enough girls to have a girl tourney and boy one..



GrimaH said:


> 'Cause she wasn't given the chance to.


That's what I said.


----------



## Antlion6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Good on him.

Stick to your morals.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 17, 2011)

Respectable but pussy.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Feb 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> She can't really be torn down so far in this tourney causse she didn't fight yet..



Regardless, she could win every match from here on out people can try to use this and say that if he hadn't quit that she would have lost here or that this is proof that the boys were going easy on her out of fear of hurting her.



Mandom said:


> You sure there was qualification ? 'Cause I find strange that in the whole state there won't be enough girls to have a girl tourney and boy one..





> While girls have been allowed to compete as part of boys wrestling teams  in Iowa for more than two decades, the 2010-11 season marks the first  time that any girls have qualified for the state tournament.



The wrestling is co-ed and this is the first time a girl has qualified.


----------



## Xion (Feb 17, 2011)

As "different" as co-ed wrestling is. If a girl wanted to wrestle with me, I'd take the challenge.


----------



## Jade (Feb 17, 2011)

Considering he mentioned moral and convictions, I wouldn't be surprised if his family(pressure) didn't want him to wrestle the girl. It's a lose/lose but the highest he can finish in the tourney is now 3rd with his decision.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2011)

Its his prerogative to fight or not, so i say more power to him. I personally could never put my hands on a female either, but that's no relevance to the situation at hand.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2011)

OmegaChidori said:


> He could've used the opportunity for some cheap feels. Dumbass.


                .


----------



## Petenshi (Feb 17, 2011)

This is much more complicated than it is appears to me. I know I would feel at least a little uneasy wrestling with a person of the opposite sex, simply for obvious reasons. Not to mention, it says in the article that the family harbors no ill will. I am sure that if the male wrestler were truly an advocate of putting women on a lower scale then it would have shown. And if anything, the family he is apart of taught him to be like that so I hold nothing against the wrestler.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 17, 2011)

If this was a guy who entered in a sport normally only played by females, and the sport involved grabbing all over each other, not only would the guy be considered a pervert by everyone, no one would give a damn and it wouldnt be news when every woman in a tournament refused to go against him.

Not a single person has said anything that could imply she is just a pervert, and that is plain and simple sexism.



Aurora said:


> Considering he mentioned moral and convictions, I wouldn't be surprised if his family(pressure) didn't want him to wrestle the girl. It's a lose/lose but the highest he can finish in the tourney is now 3rd with his decision.



All signs point to this.


----------



## Goom (Feb 17, 2011)

Everyone has something they won't do whatsoever.  At least he sticks to his ideals, who are we to judge him without knowing his reasons and motivations.  He obviously trained very hard to get to that point anyway.


----------



## Sora (Feb 17, 2011)

that was a good opportunity to beat a crap out a of a girl and not gotten looked down by society

I would have done it, freaking wuss 


/joking don't take most of my posts seriously


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2011)

trolling again kazuri


----------



## Ludwig The Holy Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

Honestly, while I don't think he should have thrown the fight, it's easy to see why he did. What an incredibly awkward situation to be put into, for so many reasons.

I laugh at the people writing him off as misogynistic. Get fucking real.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2011)

another one


----------



## nagatopwnsall (Feb 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> another one



I seriously would have done it. I would have unleashed all my hatred towards feminazis on this cunt in one go. When i was finished with her she would not be able to walk or talk. She would be like a fucking stroke victim!


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 17, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> another one



There's a difference between trolling and psychotic rambling.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 17, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> There's a difference between trolling and psychotic rambling.



Well i do expect those who have the mental capacity to type to actually know what they're doing 

But that's probably faulty logic


----------



## jugni (Feb 17, 2011)

I can understand his reasons behind it, but I don't think I agree with his decision. If she is qualified to take part in the competition and to compete, I think he should have gone ahead and respected and treated the other athlete by competing as he would have done with a male athlete. I can understand why he might be hesitant, but as he is an athlete himself and should be able to go beyond this. 



Pilaf said:


> If a woman puts herself in front of me as a warrior, I will respond in kind and treat her with the equality she seeks as a human. Even if it breaks her bones.



I see what you mean, and I agree.


----------



## Tkae (Feb 17, 2011)

In before the Feminists call him a pussy and a male chauvinist pig


----------



## On and On (Feb 17, 2011)

> For first time, Iowa girl wins a state wrestling match ... by forfeit



Wow, how much that must suck for the girl. He soiled her "victory"


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 17, 2011)

She was probably gross, he did the right thing. 

Why is this news again?


----------



## Kenju (Feb 17, 2011)

Jeesh, even after doing a  thing, people still give him crap.


----------



## Ae (Feb 17, 2011)

He's a pussy for not wanting to hurt a girl?
lol kids these days......


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SEXIST PUNK.



I don't understand. If he wrestled her in a general venue he'd be considered punkish for engaging a girl with violence.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 17, 2011)

It's discrimination, he should have put her down.


----------



## OutlawJohn (Feb 17, 2011)

"If she wants to participate in a man's sport, then treat her like a man." - My friends dad, before the first time I wrestled a girl.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> It's discrimination, he should have put her down.



????

How is it discrimination?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

if you beat up a girl, you're called sexist and what-not.

if you forfeit, you're called a pussy.

easy-way: just let her tire herself out.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Feb 17, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Morals? What morals? Being a chauvinist mouth breather from 1950? Fuck this clown and fuck you.


 


--

Anyway, he just gave her another reason to be looked down upon by others. I honestly do not find it all that respectful, just pathetic, in my opinion. She spent blood, sweat, and tears, just as many as the guy, to get there and he is hailed as some sort of hero for ruining her chance to prove herself. I mean . . . he didn't even give her a chance. She is in a male-dominated sport and she KNOWS that -it's so goddamn typical that people would still be underestimating her guts or intelligence.


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2011)

She didn't look that pleased in the video, though apparently this kid forfeits to girls every time and they're used to it by now.


----------



## olehoncho (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a far easier solution to all this.  His reasoning for not wrestling girls is because he doesn't want to hurt them.  The way to do that is to be a better wrestler and win without hurting them.  Makes sense to me.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

Psallo a Cappella said:


> --
> 
> Anyway, he just gave her another reason to be looked down upon by others. I honestly do not find it all that respectful, just pathetic, in my opinion. She spent blood, sweat, and tears, just as many as the guy, to get there and he is hailed as some sort of hero for ruining her chance to prove herself. I mean . . . he didn't even give her a chance. She is in a male-dominated sport and she KNOWS that -it's so goddamn typical that people would still be underestimating her guts or intelligence.



did you even bother to read the article at all? 

here's where present-day standards come in:

A guy beats/beats-up a girl in/at anything, he's automatically a sexist jackass

A guy forfeits to a girl for whatever reason, he's a pussy. 

Or in the case as your post implies - a sexist who is being heralded as a "hero"

I highly doubt, irl, he's being hailed as a hero.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm retarded so can someone please explain to me how not wanting to fight a girl male chauvinism? I thought fighting a girl was male chauvinist. Make sense people.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> I'm retarded so can some please explain to me, how is not wanting to fight a girl male chauvinistic? I thought fighting a girl was chauvinist. Make sense people.



It's okay, I don't get it either.









We can be retarded together!


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Feb 17, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> There is a far easier solution to all this.  His reasoning for not wrestling girls is because he doesn't want to hurt them.  The way to do that is to be a better wrestler and win without hurting them.  Makes sense to me.



Wrestling involves some pain. He didn't want to cause the slightest, and I think it's pretty sweet of this kid to decide against potentially hurting a girl.


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> I'm retarded so can some please explain to me how not wanting to fight a girl male chauvinism? I thought fighting a girl was male chauvinist. Make sense people.



Kinda like how going around beating up black guys is racist, but boycotting black opponents in a state wrestling competition is a dick move in its own right.

Does that really not make sense to you?


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> Kinda like how going around beating up black guys is racist, but boycotting black opponents in a state wrestling competition is a dick move in its own right.
> 
> Does that really not make sense to you?



so in other words - it's a lose-lose situation.

doesn't really explain the _why_ for the topic of the thread.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2011)

nagatopwnsall said:


> I would have fucked this cunt up. Who does this women think she is? She been reading to many lioness song books? Women just dont get it now adays. You women have been brainwashed into thinking you can do whatever men do equally. Its just not the case.
> 
> "anything you can do i can just as good!" type feminist thinking. I would have shoved this type of feeling up her arse!



Something tells me that you're not the alpha male you're struggling so hard to portray yourself as. This being the case, living vicariously through some collective male ideal by association is pathetic.

A lot of men couldn't hack it wrestling against those who've trained for it thus pulling the "it's a man thing" card is idiotic. If a chick is butch enough to make the wrestling squad, yes I'm being flippant, then I see no problem with challenging her like anyone else. If this was some scrawny dude, he wouldn't have a problem wrecking his shit despite his being weaker. It's illogical adherence to a generality and unflinchingly sticking to it isn't noble; it's stubborn.

To be fair, it is a lose-lose in the eyes of most.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> Kinda like how going around beating up black guys is racist, but boycotting black opponents in a state wrestling competition is a dick move in its own right.
> 
> Does that really not make sense to you?



No. Blacks are stereotypically viewed as stronger than whites, however there is no stigma regarding physical competition between the two. In fact, such competitions have subtle racial significance, and is generally supported. Mixing sexes, for the most part, is off limits in respect to physical altercation in both society and in competition. 

Therefore it stands to reason that a young man wouldn't be faulted for violating such a taboo in competition unless, of course, it is for the fickle bias of society itself.  Denying competition to a black person because you think he or she is unclean is not the same as refusing to wrestle a girl because it conflicts with social taboos. 

In other words:  Make up your mind.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> Kinda like how going around beating up black guys is racist, but boycotting black opponents in a state wrestling competition is a dick move in its own right.
> 
> Does that really not make sense to you?



It is nothing like that. If someone went around beating up black guys he might be chastised for being a racist but few will look down on him for beating up people physically weaker than himself. In a competition the racist element is taken away. 

If a man went around beating up women, people's main concern wouldn't be the guys sexist nature it would be him beating someone up who is at a physical disadvantage. In a competition that element would remain, at least in the majority's eyes.


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2011)

what a jackass


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

ezxx said:


> what a jackass



explain, good sir.

_Why_ is he a jackass? 

money says repetitive reasoning


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2011)

Nobody volunteers to be the Goliath toppled by David.

I'd be a hypocrite if I slighted him for passing on a situation where he had nothing to gain and everything to lose. It's like being chastised because you didn't give a hobo an opportunity to win your house.


----------



## hehey (Feb 17, 2011)

my god, you know chivalry is dead when men are expected to go all out in combat against a woman or be called a pussy otherwise. Its like a whole new world.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 17, 2011)

Eh. That's his choice.



Juno said:


> Kinda like how going around beating up black guys is racist, but boycotting black opponents in a state wrestling competition is a dick move in its own right.
> 
> Does that really not make sense to you?



That's a stupid comparison.


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> so in other words - it's a lose-lose situation.



Not at all. Here's a very simple idea: Don't go around randomly beating up black people and women in the street, and don't boycott fellow competitors because of their race or gender. Win-win for everyone. 

I get it that you guys want to make it out that this kid would have been strung up for beating up a girl, but come back to reality. This is competitive teenage wrestling, the competitors know each other pretty well, they've clearly been matched up numerous times before. They all understand what they're getting into, and the second girl who won her first round and lost her second is not bawing in a corner about how mean the boy was for beating her, and no one's calling him a sexist for winning.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> Not at all. Here's a very simple idea: Don't go around randomly beating up black people and women in the street, and don't boycott fellow competitors because of their race or gender. Win-win for everyone.
> 
> I get it that you guys want to make it out that this kid would have been strung up for beating up a girl, but come back to reality. This is competitive teenage wrestling, the competitors know each other pretty well, they've clearly been matched up numerous times before. They all understand what they're getting into, and the second girl who won her first round and lost her second is not bawing in a corner about how mean the boy was for beating her, and no one's calling him a sexist for winning.



Isn't how far to take something the choice of the person? 

Question: wonder if he was a big hulking guy known for hurting his opponents? I'm sure you'd keep the same opinion, amiright?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2011)

You're looking at it from her perspective, Juno, where she's disappointed she didn't get to prove she's as good as any guy and "RAH RAH GIRL POWER!" but look at it from his.

From his perspective, he can win and be met with, "Whoopty-doo, you beat a girl!" (or worse "YOU BROKE HER NECK, YOU MONSTER! WHAT THE FUCK WERE YOU THINKING!?") or lose and be the backdrop to her feelgood moment.

Why should he volunteer to be humiliated so the girl can have her shining moment? He doesn't want to be the villain in a Lifetime flick.

I will agree that "I don't hit girls" is myopic if it never takes context into consideration. For example, if bitch got a knife then she's catching an elbow to the temple like a man.


----------



## hehey (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Question: wonder if he was a big hulking guy known for hurting his opponents? I'm sure you'd keep the same opinion, amiright?


weight classes man.... weight classes.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> Not at all. Here's a very simple idea: Don't go around randomly beating up black people and women in the street, and don't boycott fellow competitors because of their race or gender. Win-win for everyone.



that was neither the situation you were setting, nor the question you were asking.



> I get it that you guys want to make it out that this kid would have been strung up for beating up a girl, but come back to reality. This is competitive teenage wrestling, the competitors know each other pretty well, they've clearly been matched up numerous times before. They all understand what they're getting into, and the second girl who won her first round and lost her second is not bawing in a corner about how mean the boy was for beating her, and no one's calling him a sexist for winning.



how well they knew each other before the match, understood "what they were getting into", and so on is irrelevant.

the _real_ reality is, if he _had_ gone ahead with the match, there would have been several people who would have been soccer-mom-pissed that he had fought against a girl.

if he won, then those already-angry people would be angrier at the fact that he won.

if he lost, he would still be called a pussy.

lose-lose.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

hehey said:


> weight classes man.... weight classes.



Forgot about that, but it's a hypothetical question. Subtract weight and add crazy. There.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Forgot about that, but it's a hypothetical question. Subtract weight and add crazy. There.



If he hurts people as a result of crazy, he shouldn't be wrestling anyone.


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> explain, good sir.
> 
> _Why_ is he a jackass?
> 
> money says repetitive reasoning



i'm probably going to repeat what others have brought so far, but sure, i'll indulge you

he has the integrity of the sport, the institution, and the opponent to  consider, but he's a self-centered brat not willing to 'compromise his  beliefs.' i think, he should withdraw from the sport entirely if he refuses to acknowledge competitors on the basis of sex; or, at least, withdraw from competition at this particular place and move elsewhere so that he can compete under those set of rules. forfeiture by way of such inconsistent ideals is bs. he's a dick.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I will agree that "I don't hit girls" is myopic if it never takes context into consideration. For example,* if bitch got a knife then she's catching an elbow to the temple like a man.*



basically this.

i dont hit women/girls either, nor do i like the notion, but if the bolded were the case, the girl in question is getting a good ole' can of ass-whoop.




> *but he's a self-centered brat not willing to 'compromise his beliefs.'*


there are several contexts in which he probably would have, but i digress - how does not wanting to compromise your beliefs/morals make you a self-centered brat? 



> *i think, he should withdraw from the sport entirely if he refuses to acknowledge competitors on the basis of sex*; or, at least, withdraw from competition at this particular place and move elsewhere so that he can compete under those set of rules.


um. no. that wasn't the case.

he refused to wrestle with her because he *doesn't agree with the notion of hurting women*.

it has nothing to do with whether or not he acknowledged her as a competitor.



> forfeiture by way of such inconsistent ideals is bs. he's a dick



...

this part is just plain stupidity in and of itself.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 17, 2011)

if he doesn't want to do it, then he shouldn't be forced to geez.

he was probably raised to never hurt a female. i know i was.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 17, 2011)

He kind of did the right thing.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Adonis said:


> If he hurts people as a result of crazy, he shouldn't be wrestling anyone.



Jesus. You guys are worse than me.

Imagine that there in a magical world where people are a little rougher, but interactive norms between sexes are the same as ours.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

lmao at people calling him a pussy and a sexist for obeying one of the number one moral codes: men don't hit women.

Circumstantial, sure. Most of life is. But he's damn well free to apply it where he sees fit, and if you have a problem with that, then you need to get off your high horse and get a reality check.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lmao at people calling him a pussy and a sexist for obeying one of the number one moral codes: men don't hit women.
> 
> Circumstantial, sure. Most of life is. But he's damn well free to apply it where he sees fit, and if you have a problem with that, then you need to get off your high horse and get a reality check.



Good answer.


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 17, 2011)

How patronising.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

BrianTheGoldfish said:


> How patronising.



It may be patronizing, but it isn't sexist.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe he just didn't want to pop a boner. 

If it were me, I would have wrestled her but only by going easy and not hurting her, just pin her and win the match. 

I'd wrestle with a woman but not strike her, never would spar with one.


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> Isn't how far to take something the choice of the person?
> 
> Question: wonder if he was a big hulking guy known for hurting his opponents? I'm sure you'd keep the same opinion, amiright?



He and the girl were interchangable - both skinny ass kids I couldn't tell apart until I saw which one had the ponytail. Since wrestlers have to be in the same weight category, her being matched up against a 'big hulking guy' is impossible, not to mention it would be just as an unfair a match if she was male. As long as the girl's participation is as enthusiastically voluntary as anyone else's, I don't see why she should be given an easy ride. If she gets injured, so be it. I doubt any of the girls have gotten to this stage without being hurt a few times. So no, my opinion doesn't change. 

And you cite personal choices like no one else can criticise his reasoning. I doubt anyone could or would stop him from undermining his own chances of winning the tournament (his loss, ultimately), but we're certainly free to comment on it. Or am I missing the purpose of this discussion based forum?


----------



## Disquiet (Feb 17, 2011)

0Fear said:


> It may be patronizing, but it isn't sexist.


It's sexist by definition.

Whether it's an acceptable case of sexism, however, is up to you.  My stance would be that, if she qualified _and_ she's in the same weight category, she's evidently strong enough that his isn't an overtly "moral" decision to make.  He's absolutely entitled to quit whenever he wants based on whatever reasons he wants, but I won't praise him for it.

I'm not the kind of person to scream "sexism" at every issue with a gender divide - indeed, that's a pet peeve of mine - but that is a relevant criticism here.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

Juno said:


> He and the girl were interchangable - both skinny ass kids I couldn't tell apart until I saw which one had the ponytail. Since wrestlers have to be in the same weight category, her being matched up against a 'big hulking guy' is impossible, not to mention it would be just as an unfair a match if she was male. As long as the girl's participation is as enthusiastically voluntary as anyone else's, I don't see why she should be given an easy ride. If she gets injured, so be it. I doubt any of the girls have gotten to this stage without being hurt a few times. So no, my opinion doesn't change.
> 
> And you cite personal choices like no one else can criticise his reasoning. I doubt anyone could or would stop him from undermining his own chances of winning the tournament (his loss, ultimately), but we're certainly free to comment on it. Or am I missing the purpose of this discussion based forum?




I agree that there's nothing wrong with competing. I'm just saying that the people calling him sexist and female genitalia are hypocrites. It's not as if there's a formal reference to these sort of things that he violated. 

Of course you're free to comment, as my invocation of personal choice was applied to the degree of adherence to social conduct and not freedom of speech.




BrianTheGoldfish said:


> It's sexist by definition.
> 
> Whether it's an acceptable case of sexism, however, is up to you.  My stance would be that, if she qualified _and_ she's in the same weight category, she's evidently strong enough that his isn't an overtly "moral" decision to make.  He's absolutely entitled to quit whenever he wants based on whatever reasons he wants, but I won't praise him for it.
> 
> I'm not the kind of person to scream "sexism" at every issue with a gender divide - indeed, that's a pet peeve of mine - but that is a relevant criticism here.



Then the very rule that you can't hit a girl is sexist. Must every instance of domestic violence be considered based on weight of the woman? Who then determines when this is or isn't socially acceptable? 

Maybe each city should hire a ref to rove the streets and seek violent confrontations.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 17, 2011)

In all honesty, I wonder how co-ed boxing would turn out...


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

I wrestled in highschool and I would have done the exact same thing.


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> there are several contexts in which he probably would have, but i digress - how does not wanting to compromise your beliefs/morals make you a self-centered brat?
> um. no. that wasn't the case.
> 
> he refused to wrestle with her because he *doesn't agree with the notion of hurting women*.
> ...



did you miss the part where i said he has to consider the integrity of the sport, his opponent, and the institution (the school, or whatever happens to be holding the competition)? if all he's interested is in preserving his morals, then he is acting in pure  self-interest. he knew that he might have to face a girl, but still he joined the competition. moreover, by the very nature of his morals, he is refusing to acknowledge women as competitors - not just this particular one. that is to say, he disrespects the sport, the school, and all female opponents by having such an ass backwards perspective, relative to this particular competition.  



> this part is just plain stupidity in and of itself.



i suppose a slight misunderstanding was bound to arise because you can't read between the lines. in other words, i repeat: quit before the competition starts - don't quit once you've entered, when you come up against an opponent you don't want to.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 17, 2011)

He should have just wrestled her. 

She made it that far, did she not?


----------



## ez (Feb 17, 2011)

derp i got the famous 20th post

well i hope the kid sees it


----------



## Juno (Feb 17, 2011)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> how well they knew each other before the match, understood "what they were getting into", and so on is irrelevant.
> 
> the _real_ reality is, if he _had_ gone ahead with the match, there would have been several people who would have been soccer-mom-pissed that he had fought against a girl.
> 
> ...



I hate to break it to you, but girls lose a lot against boys in wrestling competitions. These are kids who've gone up against each other before, and why I pointed out that 'irrelevant' fact is because if it's never mattered before, why on earth would it suddenly matter now? No one would be angry if a boy beat a girl. It would be expected.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 17, 2011)

Being a fan of chivalry, I don't blame him for his decision.



Although I'm not a big fan of wrestling, fake or real, so forget what I said. lol


----------



## Level7N00b (Feb 17, 2011)

He was in a lose lose situation from the start. Either he drops the girl on her back, and gets called a woman beating pussy, or he walks out, and just gets called a regular pussy.

It ain't a good look, either way.


----------



## Bioness (Feb 17, 2011)

And women wonder why they can never be equals to men in America


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 17, 2011)

Meh.  Why the hell are they having coed wrestling again?  That's a bit dumb.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 17, 2011)

ezxx said:


> did you miss the part where i said he has to consider the integrity of the sport, his opponent, and the institution (the school, or whatever happens to be holding the competition)? if all he's interested is in preserving his morals, then he is acting in pure  self-interest. he knew that he might have to face a girl, but still he joined the competition. moreover, by the very nature of his morals, he is refusing to acknowledge women as competitors - not just this particular one. that is to say, he disrespects the sport, the school, and all female opponents by having such an ass backwards perspective, relative to this particular competition.



are you purposefully being a moron? 

let me boil it down for you, cuz you clearly arent getting it:

He didn't want to hurt the girl, so he quit the match. It has absolutely nothing to do with "the integrity of the sport/school" or such crap. 

Explain how to me how by not wanting to fight a girl he's "not acknowledging her and all women as fellow competitors". His moral and the fact that he stuck to it is the social etiquette of many countries, and there is absolutely nothing "ass-backwards" about sticking to what he believes as long as it doesn't cause harm to people. That being said, there is also absolutely no coorelation what-so-ever regarding his morals, "the integrity of the sport/school", and whether or not he viewed the girl as a fellow competitor, so I don't see why you brought it up. 

Although you have the _right_ to judge him in a negative light based on his decision, you also have no business doing so.

That being said, if he had wrestled her and won, you would probably be posting something along the summarized lines of "He's a sexist dick for beating a girl".

But in all seriousness, enough of this "Bawwwwww, the mean sexist boy didn't give the girl a chance to prove herself" crap. There is nothing wrong with sticking to your morals.


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Meh.  Why the hell are they having coed wrestling again?  That's a bit dumb.



there are not enough women to have a women's tournament. Wrestling isn't popular amongst women as it is with men.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 17, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> In all honesty, I wonder how co-ed boxing would turn out...



Badly, that's why it will never get done. Manny Pacquiao was once a flyweight, which is low enough to box this girl.


----------



## Glued (Feb 17, 2011)

Shinigami Perv said:


> Badly, that's why it will never get done. Manny Pacquiao was once a flyweight, which is low enough to box this girl.



This is what happens. A women's world champ vs a regional champ. The regional champ won

[YOUTUBE]ivKYP6F1_UM[/YOUTUBE] Its muay thai, not boxing though.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Feb 17, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> This is what happens. A women's world champ vs a regional champ. The regional champ won
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ivKYP6F1_UM[/YOUTUBE] Its muay thai, not boxing though.



Ouch @ 4:19

I can't believe they allowed that. Hope she wasn't permanently injured.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Feb 17, 2011)

After thinking about it, it has nothing to do with weight classing, as that is a practical concern. It has to do with a metaphysical morality of a man not fighting a woman. If the dude didn't want to cross that line, there's nothing wrong with it. It's like a person abstaining from killing an intruder despite the exception. Stupid? Maybe. Wrong? No.

This is ignoring that people can be the in the same weight class for different physical reasons.




Shinigami Perv said:


> Ouch @ 4:19
> 
> I can't believe they allowed that. Hope she wasn't permanently injured.



^ this is why I made my analogy. 

*not referring to you Shinigami, just the comment. Many normal people would think this way.


----------



## Griever (Feb 17, 2011)

lucky said:


> Admirable morals?  yes.  Good move?  No.
> 
> Context is way different.  It's not like he's angry and doesn't wanna hit a girl.  Those morals are good and all but it depends on the situation and he has to adapt.  This is a girl who knows what she's getting into, has practiced for it and is doing it.
> 
> ...



That doesn't make it any easier. I have a Female friend who always wants to have a fist fight with me  and even though she really wants me to punch her, i just can't. So i just restrain her  it's not easy to get violent with a woman, even for someone like me who loves to get violent.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 17, 2011)

I think its nice of him (though wrestling is the point...), but at the same time, I wonder how the girl feels about not getting a fair match because of her gender. :/

She made it all the way for nothing, now she's cheated out of a fair win (if she was going to win). She showed she could handle it, obviously.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 17, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Meh.  Why the hell are they having coed wrestling again?  That's a bit dumb.



Probably because one or two bitchy females complained, and wanted to feel 'equal'. 

Oh please


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 18, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Probably because one or two bitchy females complained, and wanted to feel 'equal'.
> 
> Oh please



What, you men afraid of some_ real _competition?


----------



## Adonis (Feb 18, 2011)

While wrestling is technically a loophole in my "don't hit women" consisting mostly of grappling, the idea of equal sportsmanship doesn't override my innate revulsion of hitting a girl/woman.

It has nothing to do with logic, gender politics, or condescension. I've been drilled to feel disgust at hitting women like A Clockwork Orange. Trying to get me to accept fighting a girl by appealing to my reason is like trying to debate me into liking Cheese Puffs.


----------



## stream (Feb 18, 2011)

It might be hard for some of you to realize, but some women do not appreciate it when men are chivalrous to them... I think that the girl would have felt more respected if he had beaten her up.

And there is no reason whatsoever to blame a man for beating up an opponent who happens to be a woman. Sure, he is stronger. It happens very often that a fighter is way stronger than the other, and beats him up. That is not being a bully, just being good.

And whoever is afraid of looking bad because of losing to a girl has nothing to do in a competition.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 18, 2011)

Adonis said:


> While wrestling is technically a loophole in my "don't hit women" consisting mostly of grappling, the idea of equal sportsmanship doesn't override my innate revulsion of hitting a girl/woman.
> 
> It has nothing to do with logic, gender politics, or condescension. I've been drilled to feel disgust at hitting women like A Clockwork Orange. Trying to get me to accept fighting a girl by appealing to my reason is like trying to debate me into liking Cheese Puffs.



but cheese puffs are frikkin delicious!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 18, 2011)

In my view, for most guys who feel this way, its not really about being "knightly" or "chivalrous" like some of your suggest and instead it just plain feels uncomfortable and pretty wrong 

In this case there's not much that can be done about it


----------



## DisgustingIdiot (Feb 18, 2011)

Complete tosser.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 18, 2011)

Chivalry is an obnoxious ideal, so yeah, I'll go with the "it just feel wrong and uncomfortable" idea.


----------



## Gecka (Feb 18, 2011)

ol?honch? said:


> There is a far easier solution to all this.  His reasoning for not wrestling girls is because he doesn't want to hurt them.  The way to do that is to be a better wrestler and win without hurting them.  Makes sense to me.


It's hard to win

it's even harder to win while maintaing complete control and domination over your opponent

the kid would have to have been god-tier at wrestling in order to accomplish this


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 18, 2011)

i wrestled in middle school. went up against a girl once. I didnt even have to try smh 

this guy would have beaten her, its about his morals. their his morals, who gives a shit


----------



## Zabuzalives (Feb 18, 2011)

Eghh its really a shitty situation. Not just because "Dont hit women" Taboo but aversion to become violent against opposite sex is seen in many animals so it wont suprise me that theres a biological root to this "patronizing". Behaviour. 

I hated having to spar against women sometimes during beginners kickboxing training.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2011)

What a stupid tool.


----------



## zuul (Feb 18, 2011)

those girls are probably more of boys.

They probabely are accustomed to hurt themselves during practice.

By doing what he though was the most moral stance he hurt that girl's pride which was probabely more painful than a couple of bruises.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Bryan Paulsen (Feb 18, 2011)

Good for him for standing by his convictions, even when it meant taking a loss.

As it regards some of the "chivalry" issue mentioned in the thread - guys that do it, do it for selfish reasons. It's not so much that there's some special level of consideration given to the woman, but rather it puts men at ease/makes them feel better.

It's a selfish motivation, much like the same reason many guys (myself included) don't hit women (barring exceptional circumstances like one with a deadly weapon) - we'd really rather not deal with the negative feelings afterwards, regardless of how our peers evaluate the situation (he's a pussy, sexist, whatever). Putting it under the guise of competition doesn't override anything.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Feb 18, 2011)

Taking into account where this happened and where such views probably aren't uncommon he'd either face scorn and revulsion in his home state for winning or backlash from people on the Internet that he'll never meet nor converse with for sticking with his values.

Choice is obvious.


----------



## Orochimaru (Feb 18, 2011)

He should've performed a bridging leg hook belly-to-back suplex on her ass real quick and that would've been the end of that.


----------



## Casyle (Feb 18, 2011)

I respect his decision, though it's too bad the first girl to "win" a wrestling match in an Iowa State tourney was via a forfeit. 

By the by Black lost both her matches, and Cassy's next opponent didn't forfeit and beat her.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Feb 18, 2011)

Ummm, this is actual wrestling, right? So he'd basically get to grope a girl on every part of her body without repercussions. I'd say he's a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who prefers to feel up guys.


----------



## Coteaz (Feb 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Ummm, this is actual wrestling, right? So he'd basically get to grope a girl on every part of her body without repercussions. I'd say he's a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who prefers to feel up guys.


No, he would be ridiculed for 'beating a girl' if he won, and mocked for 'losing to a girl' if he lost.

It's a perfectly understandable decision. I probably would've done the same thing.


----------



## Verdius (Feb 18, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> No, he would be ridiculed for 'beating a girl' if he won, and mocked for 'losing to a girl' if he lost.
> 
> It's a perfectly understandable decision. I probably would've done the same thing.



It's not even just, "beating up a girl" if you win, it's also the fact that if you do win no one will take it seriously anyway because... let's face it she's a girl. You can't exactly celebrate a victory like that because even if no one says anything everyone will be thinking, "big deal".

Meanwhile if you lose well, great day for the girl though I'm sure some people would accuse you of forfeiting the match. 

I wouldn't have done it, there'd be nothing to gain and only to lose. Even walking away you lose.

I think the only real way out of it would be for the guy to say he might be uncomfortable touching the girl in that sort of way. I mean for all we know he's never even kissed a girl before and lol if he got a hard on while wrestling her.

Whatever the case it's a real shitty situation to be in.


----------



## Masa (Feb 18, 2011)

Honestly,the people that are saying that he just doesn't want to lose to a girl, he is a pussy, etc. don't know wrestling at all. A large difference in strength gives a huge advantage, one that technique can't really overcome as long as the stronger one isn't a noob. Considering this guy has been in a wrestling program in Iowa for more than a year, its safe to say that he had enough training to be significantly stronger than any girl of similar age and weight. Its just biology. There is no way he was afraid of losing.


----------



## Danchou (Feb 18, 2011)

I understand his decision.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Ummm, this is actual wrestling, right? So he'd basically get to grope a girl on every part of her body without repercussions. I'd say he's a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who prefers to feel up guys.



You ever see girls that do this kind of stuff? Isn't faggy turning that down


----------



## kazuri (Feb 18, 2011)

You all act like its so black and white and so simple to understand why. 


YOU HAVE NO CLUE, YOU ARE NOT HIM, AND IT DOESNT NECESSARILY MATTER WHAT HE SAYS.

If he really didn't want to wrestle her because he preferred to not rub up on ANY females until he is married, do you really think he would use that as the reason?

STOP MAKING ASSUMPTION, YOU DON'T KNOW EVERYTHING.


----------



## Frostman (Feb 18, 2011)

I kinda feel sorry for. She got a cheap victory. 

The poor dude was probably too conscious of her to take her seriously. So there was no point in fighting her. Weather she was strong or not.


----------



## Xyloxi (Feb 18, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> You ever see girls that do this kind of stuff? Isn't faggy turning that down



Are the IDF women not the best looking in the world then?


----------



## Glued (Feb 18, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Ummm, this is actual wrestling, right? So he'd basically get to grope a girl on every part of her body without repercussions. I'd say he's a little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who prefers to feel up guys.



 Wrestling isn't about groping, its a sport where anyone can compete no matter weight nor size because of weight classes. Even a man with no arms or legs can become a wrestler in highschool.

[YOUTUBE]zvxc8S5ybS4[/YOUTUBE]

It doesn't matter if your short or skinny or tall, every body has its advantages and disadvantages. Hell I once lost to a wrestler who only had one arm.

Wrestling is about technique, skill, hardwork, and stamina. Hell I once lost to a man with only one arm, no shame about it.


----------



## David (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, was she hot?


----------



## stream (Feb 18, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> No, he would be ridiculed for 'beating a girl' if he won, and mocked for 'losing to a girl' if he lost.
> 
> It's a perfectly understandable decision. I probably would've done the same thing.



If you are in a competitive sport, and you are afraid of being mocked for losing, you should quit. Nobody can ever be successful at a competitive sport which such a mentality.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 18, 2011)

I respect his decision and I would've done the same thing at that point. I did Karate, and I did spar with girls and sometimes even little kids. I had was the point where I can't go my all, maybe not even 10% for fear of doing a wrong move.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2011)

stream said:


> If you are in a competitive sport, and you are afraid of being mocked for losing, you should quit. Nobody can ever be successful at a competitive sport which such a mentality.



What kind of bullshit is that? If you're afraid of being mocked for losing you use that as motivation to work harder and persevere, it isn't reason to quit. Plenty of athletes are scared of being humiliated on the big stage, it is why people get stage fright, throw up in the dressing room and what not. 

Plenty of people have that mentality and plenty of people are successful.


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 18, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Are the IDF women not the best looking in the world then?



Well most Israeli girls at the age of 18 are drafted so it's pretty proportionate to a general population. Hot ones, meh ones, ugly ones, and so on. 

The chicks who wrestle all volunteer for it and that takes a different kind of breed.


----------



## Legend (Feb 18, 2011)

its respectable


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 18, 2011)

What is this the 50's?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 18, 2011)

Verdius said:


> It's not even just, "beating up a girl" if you win, it's also the fact that if you do win no one will take it seriously anyway because... *let's face it she's a girl.* You can't exactly celebrate a victory like that because even if no one says anything everyone will be thinking, "big deal".



There are a lot of strong women who could beat up/win against a guy very easily, you know.

Especially someone who has been training and practicing such as _this_ woman.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> There are a lot of strong women who could *beat up/win* against a guy *very easily*, you know.
> 
> Especially someone who has been training and practicing such as _this_ woman.



Care to name a few?


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> Care to name a few?



I can flip my two brothers and my two army brothers very easily, despite my height being 4'11. And my mother. I mother took down four guys when they threatened her. She walked up to on bopped a guy in the nose, another in the gut, another in the left ear and that made the other last run away screaming. Though I have no proof of it besides my word... >.<

As for others, all sports women who practice Kung Fu (etc), wrestlers, boxers and the like. Just like this woman. 

You'd honestly be surprised if you ever went to a Kung Fu class and see the girls tossin' the guys around like rag dolls and the masters shocked xD


----------



## CrazyAries (Feb 19, 2011)

I am conflicted about this case.  I am not going to chastise Northrup for his decision, but what will he do if he has to face a female opponent should they both make it to later rounds?  Overall, boys have so much more muscle mass than girls, but if the girls want to participate in the co-ed wrestling matches, they know the risk.  I also understand that there are not enough girls interested in wrestling for them to form their own academic divisions.



Terra Branford said:


> I can flip my two brothers and my two army brothers very easily, despite my height being 4'11. And my mother. I mother took down four guys when they threatened her. She walked up to on bopped a guy in the nose, another in the gut, another in the left ear and that made the other last run away screaming. Though I have no proof of it besides my word... >.<
> 
> As for others, all sports women who practice Kung Fu (etc), wrestlers, boxers and the like. Just like this woman.
> 
> You'd honestly be surprised if you ever went to a Kung Fu class and see the girls tossin' the guys around like rag dolls and the masters shocked xD



Damn, you and your mom are tough. :amazed


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I can flip my two brothers and my two army brothers very easily, despite my height being 4'11. And my mother. I mother took down four guys when they threatened her. She walked up to on bopped a guy in the nose, another in the gut, another in the left ear and that made the other last run away screaming. Though I have no proof of it besides my word... >.<
> 
> As for others, all sports women who practice Kung Fu (etc), wrestlers, boxers and the like. Just like this woman.
> 
> You'd honestly be surprised if you ever went to a Kung Fu class and see the girls tossin' the guys around like rag dolls and the masters shocked xD



I'll take you at your word, however understand that you and your mother are rare occurences. Now I'm not gonna say that Ive seen every woman fight but the ones that I have seen and/or sparred against didn't make me think, "Wow she's good, I shouldn't underestimate her." S'all I'm saying.

Now to be on-topic. I probably would have done the same thing as that guy. Hitting girls isn't something I fancy and wrestling girls is for fun/sexy times only.


----------



## Terra Branford (Feb 19, 2011)

Jetto no Kachi said:


> I'll take you at your word, however understand that you and your mother are rare occurences. Now I'm not gonna say that Ive seen every woman fight but the ones that I have seen and/or sparred against didn't make me think, "Wow she's good, I shouldn't underestimate her." S'all I'm saying.
> 
> Now to be on-topic. I probably would have done the same thing as that guy. Hitting girls isn't something I fancy and wrestling girls is for fun/sexy times only.



I don't know. All my father's sisters (except one) can hold their own against men as well. Why, just the other day at Wal-Mart, I saw two girls beating the heckle out of three men.

Its not very rare, women are surprisingly strong. When they are stronger than men, they can handle their own against them without crumbling or crying about it. 

And this woman is a wrestler, someone who trains for it. She could have held up against him.



CrazyAries said:


> Damn, you and your mom are tough. :amazed


You'd be surprised by the strength under a woman.


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 19, 2011)

Maybe the kid was afraid of getting aroused during the match (those wrestling tights dont leave much to the imagination to begin with) 

Though i think MH pretty much hit the nail. If he won, his victory wouldnt have been taken as seriously. If he lost, he would have been rediculed heavily, maybe even to the point of quitting the sport.

Sexist standards, yes i know. But unfortunately thats just how things are right now, and most likely will be for decades to come.


----------



## J. Fooly (Feb 19, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> I don't know. All my father's sisters (except one) can hold their own against men as well. Why, just the other day at Wal-Mart, I saw two girls beating the heckle out of three men.
> 
> Its not very rare, women are surprisingly strong. When they are stronger than men, they can handle their own against them without crumbling or crying about it.
> 
> ...



Lol, where do you live that you see all these strong women? or really weak guys?

No, it is very rare. If it weren't i'm sure we'd see a version of Women's UFC playing alongside the men's fights on TV or something. Though I'm looking to be surprised, i'll admit that I underestimate women, to a degree, when it comes to fighting. Ya'll aren't the most intimidating creatures around y'know? However when I start taking muay thai here in about a year or so, i'll be looking for you amazons. 

Oh also, technically she isn't a woman yet, she's still just teenage girl


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

Don't know wither to say I respect his for his morals 

...

Or call him a pussy


----------



## Kei (Feb 19, 2011)

I can because I am a girl


----------



## dummy plug (Feb 19, 2011)

coed wrestling is a bad idea to begin with...and even if he did fight the girl, its not like he hates her or wants to hurt her...its just sports, no different than doing it with another man...the girls shouldnt have joined to fight with boys in the first place if they dont want to get hurt


----------



## g_core18 (Feb 19, 2011)

What a pussy.


----------



## Bill_gates (Feb 19, 2011)

The chick who won by forfeit went on to get owned


----------

